# pairing together?



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

i had 4 reds the last month lately my big one and another one has been killing the other ones i am feeding them good now i only got those 2 left i am woundering if they are pairing off togeather??


----------



## zig (Oct 7, 2005)

anyone??


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

Wow that sucks. I hope I don't run into the same problem with the 8 I have. As they are getting older 18 months they seem to be getting a lot more aggressive.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Quite possible. Better hope they didn't kill the female.


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

i had 5 reds and my female killed the other 3 then started breeding so maybe possible


----------

